# صرخه الم



## mero_engel (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*




*
*صرخة الم.......*
*يارب : أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي *

*حبيبي : ليه تخاف أنا معاك صدقني *

*يا رب : أنا خايف من نفسي .. من الناس .. من بكره .. من *

*الفشل .. من كل حاجه *

*يا أبني : أنا معك انهارده وبكره ووسط الناس ومن غير الناس وحتى في الفشل مش هاسيبك *

*يا رب : أنا مش نافع في حاجه حتى كلامك ماعدش بيأثر فيا *

*حبيبي : أنا برضه معك حتى لو أنت مش حاسس بيا أو مش *

*فاهم أو مش شايف لأني بحبك *

*يا رب : بتحبني على أيه مافيش فيا حاجه صح كله غلط *

*يا أبني : أنا بحبك لأنك أبني أنا عارف أنك ضعيف وتعبان وأنا بتاع *
*التعبانين .... أنا بتاع الضعفاء صدقني حلك عندي *

*يا رب : أنا مش قادر أصلي ... مش عارف ... مش عاوز أنا مش نافع في حاجه *

*حبيبي : كفايه أنك لسه بتفكر فيا عاوزني .. بتطلبني حتى في *
*قلبك .. أنا عارف اللي في قلبك *

*يا رب : مش شايف حاجه بتتغير من سئ لأسوء .. كله ظلمه .. كله غلط *

*يا  حبيبي : أنت مش شايف حاجه من الحزن والكأبه .. أنت مش شايف أني بحبك ..  ومش شايف أني أقدر على كل حاجه أنا عارف بعمل أيه أنت بس مستعجل شويتين *

*يا رب : أنت كمان بالك طويل أوي وأنا تعبان *

*يا أبني : كل حاجه ليها وقتها صدقني وكله في الأخر ليك مش عليك بس ماتيأسش *

*يا رب : يعني لسه في أمل ؟ *

*يا حبيبي : الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك .....انا معك كل الاياااااااااااااااااااااام*


*منقول *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
أشكرك تاسونى ... موضوع رااااااااااااائع ومُعزى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يا رب : أنا خايف من نفسي .. من الناس .. من بكره .. من
> 
> الفشل .. من كل حاجه
> 
> ...



*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع معزى جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> أشكرك تاسونى ... موضوع رااااااااااااائع ومُعزى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


ميرسي يا ابو تربو علي المررور الطيب 
ربنا يكون معاك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع معزى جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


نورتي صفحتي يا هابي 
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع يستحق احلي تقيم 
شكرا ميرو علي الطرح ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*

شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جداا

سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل  يا ميرووووو

شكراااااا على  التأمل  الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نغم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع المعزى


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع يستحق احلي تقيم
> شكرا ميرو علي الطرح ​


ميرسي يا روماني علي مرورك المميز
نورتني 
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جداا
> 
> ...


اشكرك يا عزيزي
نورت صفحتي المتواضعه 
ربنا معاك


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا ميرووووو
> 
> شكراااااا على  التأمل  الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


اشكرك يا كليمو علي تشجيعك الدائم 
نورتني بمروك الجميل 
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المعزى


ميرسي ليك يا نغم 
نورتني 
الرب يباركك


----------

